# Primer on the NPP



## Herald (Mar 20, 2014)

I am trying to help someone navigate through the NPP error. Can anyone recommend a good read on the topic that points out the NPP's errors? A tabular comparison would be a great asset.

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is an article that should help:
Reformed Christian Resources, SpindleWorks


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a good starting point:

Resources on the Federal Vision and New Perspective on Paul


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 20, 2014)

I have found the following volume by Guy Waters to be a helpful summary and critique: Justification And The New Perspectives On Paul: A Review And Response: Guy Prentiss Waters: 9780875526492: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Edward (Mar 20, 2014)

The PCA position paper PCA Historical Center: Index to the Position Papers of the Presbyterian Church in America for Federal Vision is good, as is an earlier work by Mississippi Valley Presbytery that seems to have formed a basis for this presentation. 

I think this is the MVP document http://webzoom.freewebs.com/msvp/msvpadhoc.pdf ; you might be interested in the material starting at page 6.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 30, 2014)

All kinds of stuff here. The NPP was instrumental in me leaving Rome.


----------

